
My Amazon account was compromised, along with 2 other college alums' accounts - cgtyoder
My Amazon account was hacked today - someone managed to change the email address associated with my account (I use my college alumni forwarding address for this and most public websites).  I found out through the email they sent me that said my email address had been changed (to DarrenMaureeneDj@yahoo.com, fwiw).  I called Amazon at their included 800 number as soon as I saw the email (~30 min after it had been sent).  I didn’t try to login because I thought for sure the hackers had also changed the password, but they hadn’t, and I was able to reset the email&#x2F;change password, etc. Fortunately nothing was purchased.<p>The frustrating thing is I had a very secure password (20-char, auto-generated), and 2FA turned on, but that apparently didn’t help.  I did have my and my wife’s cells associated with my account; I removed her cell and I should probably remove mine too.  I suspect social engineering via a poorly-trained Amazon customer service rep.  This is the first time I can recall I’ve been hacked like this.<p>I mentioned this to some other alumni and two people said the same thing happened to them - strong passwords; 2FA turned on.  Hs this happened to anyone else recently?
======
cgtyoder
Another report from twitter:
[https://twitter.com/chrisplummer/status/996508091666649089](https://twitter.com/chrisplummer/status/996508091666649089)

